# Fun Way To Open A Beer : )



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Hey guys and gals,

I had fun today shooting at a beer bottle cap. Oh yea the rest of the bottle was there also. I have been playing with editing my videos putting on title pages and so on. I think it is fun to see a video that is not long and drawn out. However I understand the importance of no editing for competition videos or proof videos. This video is just for fun, so I cut out all the dead time between shots but I did not cut out any shots on the first half of the video.

In the end of the video I decided to give the bottle cap another try even though the bottle was already broken so I put the neck of the bottle with the cap on it back up to shoot. I did not edit this part because it was a one shot effort.  It was so fun. But I did put a slow motion clip of the final hit at the end. I was amazed I could hit the bottle and not have it break.

Long story short I had fun shooting and I hope you find the video entertaining


----------



## Blade (Jun 5, 2014)

They should call you Bottle-Opener instead:lol:


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice shooting ! As long as you don't mind the glass , shoot one down the mouth and out the bottom with out touching the mouth rim. A very cool shot.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Now that looks like a lot of fun!!!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Top shooting. B) Your shop looks so clean... I hate that!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Great shooting! But it really pained me to see the waste of a beer .... :rofl:

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

It's always a pleasure watching you shoot, but I have to agree with Charles...that one hurt me just a little bit.


----------



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

Nice! What do you use to edit your videos?


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

That was fun. Thank you for sharing. I noticed that you're still wearing shorts and t-shirt. How's wnter in Oregon.

When was this vdieo shot?


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

mr. green said:


> That was fun. Thank you for sharing. I noticed that you're still wearing shorts and t-shirt. How's wnter in Oregon.
> 
> When was this vdieo shot?


Hi Mr. Green 

I made the video yesterday  I live on the Southern Oregon coast. Just 15 miles from California border. We have a nice weather pocket here. I have received 3.5" of rain in one 24 hour period but the up side is it seldom gets below 50 F here.  Lots of 60 f plus through the winter. It is called the Banabelt  We have lilies blooming and some rhodies also. They are confused because it has been unusually warm this winter


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

roirizla said:


> Nice! What do you use to edit your videos?


Windows Movie maker. It came with my laptop  it is a simple yet effective editing tool for dummies like me


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Charles said:


> Great shooting! But it really pained me to see the waste of a beer .... :rofl:
> 
> Cheers .... Charles





TSM said:


> It's always a pleasure watching you shoot, but I have to agree with Charles...that one hurt me just a little bit.


Yes it would pain me also but I know it was 1 1/2 Years old  It would have never happened in my younger years


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice shooting CO!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

I know he looks happy, :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Excellent Randy!

The shoot through the mouth of a bottle shot is one of my favorites... what you're going to find out is when you do it "just right", you're going to blow through the cap and blow up the bottle leaving the neck intact... and that's pretty cool to do..

I like the way you're doing it, with the single camera behind the bottle... I'll probably do another on video at some point as well, like you're doing it


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Bill Hays said:


> Excellent Randy!
> 
> The shoot through the mouth of a bottle shot is one of my favorites... what you're going to find out is when you do it "just right", you're going to blow through the cap and blow up the bottle leaving the neck intact... and that's pretty cool to do..
> 
> I like the way you're doing it, with the single camera behind the bottle... I'll probably do another on video at some point as well, like you're doing it


Hi Bill,

Yes I love it when you blow up the glass bottle  It is worth cleaning up the mess


----------



## Timpa (Dec 26, 2014)

Great videos!

I've done a little bit similar (but a sling)


----------

